# Minnows



## fowlnfins (Dec 4, 2004)

I am from out of town and was wondering where the best place to get minnows in Fargo is. Can bring a bucket but in an airbag would be convenient. Thank you. Fowlnfins.


----------



## turbo5oh (Feb 17, 2009)

i normaly stop at gander moutain, never get any deads and they are normaly very generous, you'll prolly get a few stickle backs and an occasional shrimp with em too


----------

